# Does anyone else have a Spencer royale?



## Mdennison (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi all,
I'm a new member. I have a very unusual van, transit based coach-built Spencer Royale 1988. Been restoring it for the past few years from very poor condition. Love to know if anyone else has one of these?
Cheers, Magnus


----------



## The laird (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## GreggBear (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi M. Van looks fierce! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## wildebus (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi,

Interesting Van.   Looks very old-school Winnobagoish


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi and welcome along, van looks great.


----------



## BEWA95 (Sep 26, 2020)

Hi Mdennison,

Have just aquired a similar vechicle myself. Would love to know how your restoration went or is going!


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 26, 2020)

Looks like it just wants a little T.L.C.
You'll never be bored.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 27, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 27, 2020)

Hi and welcome, love to see some inside pics.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Sep 27, 2020)

Hello and welcome. What a colourful van..... You'll certainly stand out in a (socially distanced) crowd.


----------



## mjvw (Sep 27, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Mdennison (Jul 23, 2021)

BEWA95 said:


> Hi Mdennison,
> 
> Have just aquired a similar vechicle myself. Would love to know how your restoration went or is going!


Hey sorry only just noticed your message!  Is yours a Renault dodge?  Looks like a fun project.  Mine going really well pretty much got everything working now.  The drop down bed is a fairly under-engineered setup but we have improved it a bit.  Front windscreen leaked for years and only recently figured out how to sort it.  How's your going?


----------



## Tookey (Jul 23, 2021)

Welcome to the forum, cool wheels


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 23, 2021)

Hi welcome from Co Antrim, love that old solid look and colour, esp simple engine with no electricery i bet.


----------



## jeanette (Jul 24, 2021)

Hi and welcome   Love the vans


----------



## Robmac (Jul 24, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.

The van looks a cracker. Any pics of the accommodation?


----------



## Blue yonder (Jul 25, 2021)

Mdennison said:


> Hi all,
> I'm a new member. I have a very unusual van, transit based coach-built Spencer Royale 1988. Been restoring it for the past few years from very poor condition. Love to know if anyone else has one of these?
> Cheers, Magnus


Wow! Amazing looking van.. more pics please


----------



## Mdennison (Jul 26, 2021)

I'll take some interior pics and post!


----------



## Mdennison (Jul 26, 2021)

A few interior pics, I've tried to keep it as original as possible, keeping all the 80s fabric.  There's some new additions here but hopefully they still look original.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jul 26, 2021)

Mdennison said:


> I'll take some interior pics and post!


If you use the picture icon, next to the smiley, your pics should show full size instead of thumbnails   
I've enlarged your earlier pics


----------



## Mdennison (Jul 26, 2021)

And just for fun, this is what it looked like when we bought it!


----------



## Tookey (Jul 26, 2021)

Looks much better for the paint job. Love the tall windows

Really great camper


----------



## caledonia (Jul 26, 2021)

Lovely looking camper. I would have that over some of the modern offerings no problem.


----------



## BEWA95 (Jul 31, 2021)

Mdennison said:


> Hey sorry only just noticed your message!  Is yours a Renault dodge?  Looks like a fun project.  Mine going really well pretty much got everything working now.  The drop down bed is a fairly under-engineered setup but we have improved it a bit.  Front windscreen leaked for years and only recently figured out how to sort it.  How's your going?


Hey fellow Spencer owner. Reckon we prob the only two in the country by the seems of it!!


Mdennison said:


> Hey sorry only just noticed your message!  Is yours a Renault dodge?  Looks like a fun project.  Mine going really well pretty much got everything working now.  The drop down bed is a fairly under-engineered setup but we have improved it a bit.  Front windscreen leaked for years and only recently figured out how to sort it.  How's your going?


Mine coming on ok too, thanks. It's on an Iveco Daily 45.10 chassis. When I first aquired it it had more leaks than a Welsh allotment! Windscreen and aliminium trims were the bigest culprits! After thinking, for a few naive moments, that a bit of sealant here n there would do the trick I eventualy just had to bite the bullet n rip out n reinstall all the windows n door too. This wasnt too bad a job considering that upon inspection almost every panel of the walls needed the rotten woodwork to be replaced! If I had anticipated all of this I would have thought twice about buying it. However, now, I would not part with it for the world!! As it stands it is now watertight, roadworthy n has running hot n cold water... I also got all the solar panels n batteries etc all ready to go in when I next get the chance to give it some more love! Regarding the drop down bed I know what you mean! Have attached a few photos that should give an overview of what I've been through! Would love to see some more photos of yours, inside and out, as it looks very original.


----------



## Tookey (Jul 31, 2021)

BEWA95 said:


> Hey fellow Spencer owner. Reckon we prob the only two in the country by the seems of it!!
> 
> Mine coming on ok too, thanks. It's on an Iveco Daily 45.10 chassis. When I first aquired it it had more leaks than a Welsh allotment! Windscreen and aliminium trims were the bigest culprits! After thinking, for a few naive moments, that a bit of sealant here n there would do the trick I eventualy just had to bite the bullet n rip out n reinstall all the windows n door too. This wasnt too bad a job considering that upon inspection almost every panel of the walls needed the rotten woodwork to be replaced! If I had anticipated all of this I would have thought twice about buying it. However, now, I would not part with it for the world!! As it stands it is now watertight, roadworthy n has running hot n cold water... I also got all the solar panels n batteries etc all ready to go in when I next get the chance to give it some more love! Regarding the drop down bed I know what you mean! Have attached a few photos that should give an overview of what I've been through! Would love to see some more photos of yours, inside and out, as it looks very original.


Wow, lot of graft. Well done, great that its going to stay on the road. Don't forget the sister forum 'motorhome builder' as there is good quality advice to be had and your experience would be a great asset


----------



## Mdennison (Jul 31, 2021)

BEWA95 said:


> Hey fellow Spencer owner. Reckon we prob the only two in the country by the seems of it!!
> 
> Mine coming on ok too, thanks. It's on an Iveco Daily 45.10 chassis. When I first aquired it it had more leaks than a Welsh allotment! Windscreen and aliminium trims were the bigest culprits! After thinking, for a few naive moments, that a bit of sealant here n there would do the trick I eventualy just had to bite the bullet n rip out n reinstall all the windows n door too. This wasnt too bad a job considering that upon inspection almost every panel of the walls needed the rotten woodwork to be replaced! If I had anticipated all of this I would have thought twice about buying it. However, now, I would not part with it for the world!! As it stands it is now watertight, roadworthy n has running hot n cold water... I also got all the solar panels n batteries etc all ready to go in when I next get the chance to give it some more love! Regarding the drop down bed I know what you mean! Have attached a few photos that should give an overview of what I've been through! Would love to see some more photos of yours, inside and out, as it looks very original.


I didn't know they did an Iveco base, should be easy to get parts for that?  Mine was much the same as yours, leaks everywhere, I started same as you trying to fix with sealant.  It worked for a bit but after a few tours it always failed, I discovered in the end that the rotten wooden frame was affecting the structural integrity so the thing was basically vibrating itself apart.  Unlike you I wasn't brave enough to strip the whole van and do it properly all at once, so have been just tackling individual areas one at a time, gradually replacing the timber.  The windscreen was the same, it turned out to be vibrating too much to ever stay sealed, after replacing all the wooden frame around the glass and fresh sealant it's now survived a few long trips and not leaking yet.  I seem to have loads of photos of nearly finished work, not so many of the original horror story.  here's a couple I found.  Kept a few original timbers in that weren't so bad as these are connected to the aluminum and kept to hold it all together without new nails.  Wish I'd got new insulation now, looks awful!





I've tried to put everything back as I found it, so all the original cabinetry is there and the central living area.  Some new bits here and there to improve things.  The dropdown bed was a nightmare, so heavy to put up I nearly did my back in using it.  I managed to find air struts to replace the springs and although it's not perfect it's so much better now. The best thing is the force is consistent so when it's right up to the ceiling it still holds it well, the springs would stop working near the top just when you needed them most.  Do you have the same system?  Some new timber here as well!



How is yours mechanically? The underside on mine is actually in good condition, I think the massive box on top has protected the chassis from rust quite well.  I've done a few things to my engine to increase power, it was painfully slow to start with.  Upgraded injection pump made a big difference.  I do wonder how many of these vans are still around, I saw one for sale a few years ago but couldn't find out what happened to it.  That was a dodge engined version.


----------

